# Squeaking Bags (MKVi Airlift Rear )



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Is it normal for the rear bags to squeak in the morning or when it rains ?

Edit. I think its a rubber against rubber sound.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

No one has had these issues ???


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I think your bag is rubbing agaist the bottum mount. mk6's have a rear set up like the mk5's IIRC. you have to loosen the bottom bag mount then slide the bag away from what ever place it is rubbing. it takes a bit of trial and error and it is dependant on what psi you are at because the bag takes different shapes.. also in different temperatures the bag will be a different shape at different psi's due to the air humidity and shananagans..... basically.... get under you car when it's at drive height then feel where the bag is closest too on the rear cup... then loosen the bottum bag mount and move it away from where ti is closer.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, will try that this afternoon.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

sometimes its harder then that. the control arm pivots upward so actually move closer to the top of the bag so you may need to trim the control arms. mines doing it on the eos. gunna trim them up this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> I think your bag is rubbing agaist the bottum mount. mk6's have a rear set up like the mk5's IIRC.


Mk5 supsension = Mk6 suspension. :thumbup:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's what I ended up doing in that back on my old MkV.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

nice paul! did you just cut the whole top part of the control arm off and weld on that circle?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Its that just a metal ring ?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep, laser cut metal ring. Scribed the top of the control arm using the ring as a template, then just cut on a bit outside of the line. Welded where the metal overlapped. Worked great.

Here was my first failed attempt.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

After checking out the rear, its a must to do this modification. Why doesn't airlift mention this ?


----------



## mako159 (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you using the airlift tapered bag or re5/re6? The picture above looks like a single bellow not tapered..


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

see, i would think with the airlift tapered bags that this wouldnt be necessary?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i adjusted my moms as much as i could and it still wasnt enough. i trimmed the control arms and no noise at all now.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> i adjusted my moms as much as i could and it still wasnt enough. i trimmed the control arms and no noise at all now.


she has the airlift bags or the universal bags like Plain?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

air lift. the amount of the articulation involved in the control arm and the bag being stationary is why it rubs. control arm moves in a circular motion on one pivot point so it moves closer to the bag as it compresses. top of the bag is bigger then the bottom and has no where to go. with the basic kit you might be fine since it doesnt go as low and the control arm wont articulate as much. with the XL kit though it goes much lower and closer to the bag. it wasnt hitting by much and luckily the edges of the spring cup are rolled so it doesnt damage the bag at all. i cut that whole side of the top of the control arm like plain did and welded in a brace that was smaller and further towards the outside of the car. now she has like an inch of space between the bag and brace when fully compressed. i think thats plenty of room lol


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

an inch? haha.. yeah, thats plenty of room... i wonder if i just get some rubber cement and glue some thick rubber around the edge of the hole in the control arm if that would be good enough? what do you think? i know there would still be friction but it shouldnt be enough to do any damage, i would think... i just want to avoid having to take out the control arm and taking it to a shop to get welded... its my daily and im no welder, haha... what do you guys think?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Nope doesnt matter if it rubs on metal or rubber, friction is friction.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Plain said:


> Nope doesnt matter if it rubs on metal or rubber, friction is friction.


damn, damn, damn... well, i guess a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do... plain, i bought you a plane ticket. your flight leaves next week. i'll see you then


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Finally fixed the issue.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Finally fixed the issue.


any pics and details?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

heres how we sorted the problem on mine weve ran this setup now for a good 1000 miles now with no probs.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

Mines done this ever since i installed airlift shocks. Still the same bags tho. And no squeaks witht he fk shocks when they were installed.... Weird


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

the air lift shock also rubbed on the upper shock mount when i installed my moms. i cut a relief area in it so it wouldnt hit anymore. and damn thats a lot more then i did to my moms control arms lol


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm... Ill have to look into this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

All of our MKV and MKVI's were making the above mentioned noise and we dropped 3 convoluted bags. I was told to leave 3mm of the lower spring perch to "register the lower portion of the bag, but if you look at the LCA the spring perch isnt even centered in the pocket and if registered on the perch would only complicate the problem. We went another route and fabbed up custom steal cups that bolt into the lca so they dont move and installed 2500lb bags using the air lift upper steal bag bracket. Result MOAR LOW! We are working on another idea that will eliminate any cutting on the lower control arm and minimal trimming of the upper spring nipple and will be just as low. Bringing in a MKV R32 in the coming weeks and we will have the new design in a thread with pics. 

Pics of our current setup are here http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000665023076#!/profile.php?id=100000665023076&v=wall


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Someone should make a tubular rear control arm. I tried to get some certain company (withhold name) to make one back when I had been modifying my control arm but they just blew off that idea. Ugh. That would solve the clearance problem and be bolt on. :banghead: Now if someone makes some, I want a free set.  :thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

lol someone get me a spare control arm and ill talk to my boss about making some. we have a tubing bender at work. you think 3/4" tube would work? or need to go to 1"?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

I would be very interested in seeing a tubular control arm. We used to run these on our focus kit years ago. Makes me very happy to see you guys pulling and modifying control arms though. Not sure if this is a compliment to you guys or not. But I feel the mini trucker world is being taken over by the VW scene, and thats freakin badass. Props to everyone on here that is willing to go to the next level. 

I know we all have our issues with installs. This rubbing of the bag in the control arm is one I don't have. I have installed at least 15-16 Mk4-5 kits without replacing any rear bags. I still uwwse the lower nub to register the bag. The adjustable top is where the cycling up and down with the bag aired to check for clearance then finishing the install. 

James'es car's are freakin low. STS808 = Bad Mofo


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Pics of our current setup are here http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000665023076#!/profile.php?id=100000665023076&v=wall


 I have been wanting to do this for a while, I think the JSW needs beefier bags (More air volume) in the back. 

I want to be able to run low PSI at this ride height. 
F: 48 R: 70


----------

